# Color Confusion!



## kirstin (Jan 23, 2011)

_Lilac or Blue Tort.?? Or neither...?Daddy was a lynx and mommy was a blue-eyed white..._


----------



## Silver Star Rabbitry (Jan 23, 2011)

I'd say Lilac Tort.

Emily

Silver Star Rabbitry
Raising and Showing Quality Silver Marten Rabbits in North Louisiana.

http://silverstarsilvermartens.webs.com/
http://silverstarrabbitry.blogspot.com/

[email protected]


----------



## kirstin (Jan 23, 2011)

How can you tell...? :?


----------



## SNM (Jan 23, 2011)

Here goes a color guide with genotypes
http://www.gbfarm.org/rabbit/holland-colors-shaded.shtml


----------



## kirstin (Jan 23, 2011)

Still can't tell. =/ They look almost identical.


----------



## mistyjr (Jan 23, 2011)

I agree with Emily, even after looking at SNM link..


----------



## kirstin (Jan 23, 2011)

Hmmm...


----------



## Silver Star Rabbitry (Jan 23, 2011)

*kirstin wrote: *


> How can you tell...? :?



Judging from the pictures, she is definitely a tort. In tort, you can have black, blue, chocolate and lilac. She is much to light for a black, or chocolate. That leaves only blue and lilac. You are right, they look very similar since they are both dilute, but blues usually have much more blue coloring on their points. This doe is lighter and to me she just looks more like a lilac.

Emily


Silver Star Rabbitry
Raising and Showing Quality Silver Marten Rabbits in North Louisiana.

http://silverstarsilvermartens.webs.com/
http://silverstarrabbitry.blogspot.com/

[email protected]


----------



## SNM (Jan 23, 2011)

Blue and lilac do look identical, but look at the pitures of the kits. 
I'm fairly sure it's a lilac tort as well, I don't see any blue


----------



## OakRidgeRabbits (Jan 23, 2011)

Does the BEW parent carry chocolate? As in, are there any chocolate based colors behind it? What are the parents?


----------



## Purple Mountain Rabbitry (Jan 23, 2011)

Ok I say lilac tort. Look at a lilac and look at a blue. you can tell the dif. I have blue babies so I can tell the dif easily. lilac is lighter and if you look at the pics of a solid blue and a solid lilac you can def. tell that this kit is a lilac tort. Idk maybe its just me

Crystal


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jan 23, 2011)

:yeahthat:


----------



## kirstin (Jan 24, 2011)

Lol that one's a buck, not a doe guys. =P Ya, I knew it wasn't a chocolate tort. or black tort. cause I own a couple black torts. No chocolate-based parents. There's all BEWs in the generation except for the dad is a lynx vc, his generation has some broken blacks, and the mother's grandmother was a smoke pearl.

Here's a pic of the sire... registered as a lynx.


----------



## SNM (Jan 24, 2011)

Oh ho ho . how Holland lop genetics work, not as easy as Dutch. FrostyXFrosty and I get a smoke pearl and a sable point. It actually makes sense when you do a punnett square
Your baby is gorgeous though


----------



## kirstin (Jan 25, 2011)

Thanks. =) Yeah, he's a cutie. The only boy out of four blue-eyed white girls.

Does he look like he may have potential show quality...?


----------



## SNM (Jan 25, 2011)

Here's the thing I have noticed about Hollands. You have to wait a while longer to see how they develop .Most of the breedes I know wait 12-16 weeks and pick the ones they want to keep for their herd. With dutch you know right off the bat if they have the correct markings are any dq's then at 8 weeks you pretty much know their type


----------



## kirstin (Jan 25, 2011)

Makes sense.


----------



## GorbyJobRabbits (Jan 29, 2011)

This is why I am booting the Blue and Lilac Harlequins from my program. I personally can not see the difference. I think part of it is my eyesite... too much confusion.


----------



## CalifornianKit (Jan 29, 2011)

I dont think you can show a VM holland lop. It has that white spot under its nose and i do believe that makes it unshowable


----------



## kirstin (Jan 29, 2011)

Yes, VM rabbits are unshowable, but if they're only carriers with no physical attributes revealing the Vienna gene, then he could be showable. I'm selling him as a pet anyways. =)


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Jan 30, 2011)

I think he def. has the potential to make a show rabbit. He is quite handsome, and from what I know about Hollandshe looks like he'd do well on the show table.Lol. I'd toss him up on the table at your next show if you still have him and see how he does.  

Emily


----------



## kirstin (Jan 30, 2011)

Thanks. =)


----------

